# St. Thomas Tarpon



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

We were on a Celebrity cruise and first stop was St. Thomas. My plan was marlin fishing. Fished on 40' Mixed Bag. Highly recommend Capt Rob. We had a great time. 

Went out to the south drop and it was pretty rough. I figured I better not beat up my wife too much since this was her birthday cruise! Capt Rob suggested we go inshore.

Ended up moving around to a few spots and catching a "Mixed Bag". But, the prize to me was going 3 for 4 on tarpon. Perfect size fish to give a fun fight and quick release!


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, great pic!


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice, that looks like Cruz Bay St. John. I have stayed there a few times and fished a little on my own, but didn't find any tarpon.

What's the brown critter in the second pic?

Sammy


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice! Is that a nurse following the tarpon?


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Yep, nurse shark was following the tarpon around.


----------



## Marlingrinder (Mar 15, 2012)

I just spent the last week sailing around the BVI's - tarpon EVERYWHERE! Pretty much every bay I went snorkeling in I saw tarpon about that same size.


----------

